# Minneapolis Swap Meet & Show pics.



## dave the wave (Jun 13, 2011)

we had 25 vendors and good weather.


----------



## dave the wave (Jun 13, 2011)

here's some more.


----------



## dave the wave (Jun 13, 2011)

here's some more.


----------



## dave the wave (Jun 13, 2011)

here's some more.


----------



## abe lugo (Jun 13, 2011)

Missed it by one weekend, will be in town next weekend, any good bike shops or antique shops to visit?


----------



## HARPO (Jun 13, 2011)

Dave, thank you for taking the time to load up those pics for the rest of us to see. You got a few shots of some real beauties!

fred


----------



## dave the wave (Jun 14, 2011)

*teens' peerless*

i got this at the swap meet for $800 its a restored peerless.


----------

